# Two Days And A Wake Up!



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I am now having great difficulty focusing on work, sleeping, I find myself day dreaming, distracted and yes even aloof! We go to Cold springs RV on Saturday to do our PDI and have my new Fifth Wheel Hitch installed.

We have been shopping for specific items and the totes from the "Rolling Suite" are ready to be emptied in the (What I like to call) the Rolling Suite II.

Lord help me I need to focus!! But it's hard! So very Hard!

Eric


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Eric:

I know the feeling. We picked up our new SOB unit last Saturday at CI in Merrimack, and it seemed like the days during that last week just kept getting longer and longer....

No worries, Saturday will be here before you know it !

Congrats and good luck with your new 5er.
Jim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

And you think this distraction, etc. will END on Saturday???? Au contraire!!! It's only JUST beginning!!!

Go with it, Eric. Feel it!! Be one with it! Resistance *IS* futile!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I know the feeling!

Just think, in a couple of days, after wandering through all the nooks and crannies of your new fiver, and wondering what you did before it came along, the old Rolling Suite will be an afterthought....you can imagine it to have been somewhat akin to the love child of Puff and Rolling Suite II!

Fond memories, but, alas, only memories.

Good luck with the fiver!

Mark


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

You mean the distraction goes away?

We've only had our Outback since last July...spent 39 nights away from home in it so far...and it's parked in our side/back yard. I find myself out there tinkering with Outback stuff all the time. Just put some velcro strips in it the other day to wrap around cabinet handles to keep them from opening during road travel. Took the fuses out and measured the parasitic dc loads at the distribution panel...the ones that drain the battery when shore power isn't connected and nothing is turned on. (fridge controller/LPG alarm/stereo time display, etc.) Found out what a couple of the un-labeled fuses went to. Came up with a handy checklist to help make coming and going easier...trail version to give a go the next time we're out. Restocked some toilet chems, and added some 20 amp fuses for the Flojet 12v outlet that I added to the undercarraige. Messing around with the CO alarm now...it's giving a nuisance alarm when the interior temps get up into the 90's (in storage) Thinking about converting to a Costar Model: 9RV to replace the malfunctioning Attwood Model: 900-0431. Toying with the idea of adding a LEVEL MASTER to the pinbox. It goes on and on.

I need to quit work so I can devote myself full time to tinkering with the Outback! (Shhh...I hope my wife didn't hear me say that out loud)

Anyway, ENJOY the distraction...may it linger for a long, long time!!! And give you much satisfaction, relaxation, and contentment...

All the best!


----------



## beth323 (Jul 28, 2010)

I have mentioned to my Dh everyday since he winterizied our home away from home last nov I WANNA GO CAMPING. It sits there all alone in the yard looking so lonely. We have a weekend planned May 20th. Not soon enough


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

She's home!

Hitch installed, paperwork signed and a great trip home! Already had my parents, brother in law and his wife, DS's friend and the pooches in the new 325FRE!

What a monster she is! Owns the drive way! The rolling suite is still here as her new owners site is still a bit wet. I felt a little guilty and had a heart to heart with that great travel trailer. I made sure it knew that it was going to a site near the ocean and a new family that loved it just as much as we do would be looking after her. Sniff. That 31RQS was some great unit.

We are very excited and have had the TV going fireplace and furnace all running as we carefully started restocking the fiver.

Can't wait to show this new toy off.

OH and Fordimus Prime..... it growled with pride towing it down the road. The two of them married up look made for each other. The rear end settled a mere 1 1/2 with the full weight of the pin in the bed.

Very impressed!

LETS GO CAMPING......eeeerrr Campering! !


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We hope to meet her tomorrow, Eric!! Maybe you should bring the Death Star over so the 2 5'ers can meet ....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!!!!

We need a picture of the complete rig!!!!!


----------



## PA Outbackers (Oct 19, 2010)

Congrats glad thing is A OK!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PA Outbackers said:


> Congrats glad thing is A OK!










Hmmmm...maybe "thing" _would_ be a good name...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Congrats glad thing is A OK!










Hmmmm...maybe "thing" _would_ be a good name...
[/quote]

No.... THING is not a good name! Sheesh!

The Mobile Mansion...

Skullwood..... hmmm

No Wolfie Deathstar wont work either...

How about.....ooooooooohhhhhh!

Yeah...... that is all I can come up with.. whew what a rig!

Eric


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Eric, did you find it looked bigger in your possession than when you saw it anywhere else? I remember when we went to pick it up in Pembina, ND, we pulled into the parking lot and both of us said.. "What did we buy? It's huge!" I can agree with you that it pulls really nice down the highway. It is balanced extremely well. Now you will have people in other vehicles mouthing "Wow, look at that big trailer", just like you used to do before...

Enjoy your new unit.. We sure do ours! Maybe the cousins will get to meet one day!!

Len


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CdnOutback said:


> Eric, did you find it looked bigger in your possession than when you saw it anywhere else? I remember when we went to pick it up in Pembina, ND, we pulled into the parking lot and both of us said.. "What did we buy? It's huge!" I can agree with you that it pulls really nice down the highway. It is balanced extremely well. Now you will have people in other vehicles mouthing "Wow, look at that big trailer", just like you used to do before...
> 
> Enjoy your new unit.. We sure do ours! Maybe the cousins will get to meet one day!!
> 
> Len


 Len,

Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, I have a limited amount of time while we are in this shut down at the plant. 12 hr days and all. Yes the 325 looks HUGE in the driveway and it owns a large piece of real estate!

Yeah....! Maybe we should plan a 325FRE Rally! Who knows!?

Eric


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

I know what you mean!! Waiting for the long weekend in May to take our new toy out on its maiden voyage and we can't wait!!!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I definitely know the feeling, too!! I'm taking delivery of my new Class A, Sat. morning!! Getting some "extras" done on it, and dreaming of hitting the open road!! YES!!







This one is going to be SO much better for me.....much less "stooping", much better view for driving, and better floor plan!! I should be able to do 100% of EVERYTHING, with NO HELP!! That's fantastic, for "Ms. Independent" here!!








Darlene


----------

